# Gürtelschnalle auf einem Gürtel, der schon einen Sockel besitzt



## JekDW (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

der Betreff sagt im Grunde genommen schon alles: Kann ich auf einem Gürtel, auf dem "von Haus aus" schon ein Sockel vorhanden ist, noch einen zusätzlichen Sockel durch die Gürtelschnalle anbringen?

Danke schonmal im voraus,
Jek


----------



## UpSiNd (8. Oktober 2009)

Jep


----------

